# WebEasy 8 crashes



## Webfool (Feb 6, 2010)

I purchased WebEasy 8 and installed on a Windows XP tablet PC, the program will not run. I got a "fix" from support (new DLL for tablet PC) and now the program loads to the splash page, but crashes (exits) when any option is selected. Support is clueless. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello, unfortunately we cannot help with this sort of software support as fixing it would involve us delving into the program code which is questionnable at best.

I'd suggest you ask for your money back and your product key to be de-activated. Three reasons;
- Web Easy's Software is terrible, you'll find that anyone knowledgable on this forum distrusts and dislikes it.
- Their support is of course not very good.
- It doesn't work on your pc.

If they don't allow you a refund then i'm not sure what other advice to give. But if their support can't help you(when they have access to their own code) then we won't be able to sorry.

As an alternative i'd suggest goign towards learning HTML and CSS; W3Schools

If you really need a WYSIWYG editor then Dreamweaver is the only one i'd acutallly suggest.

Sorry that you're another person who's ended up a customer of Web Easy.


----------



## webee7 (Feb 21, 2010)

I had this happen with Web Easy 7, and they had to reset the number of loads...I would open the program, select open or new, and "Poof" it was gone and I was looking at me desktop. Now I'm using Web Easy 8, and have different issues....lol...


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Webfool and webee7, welcome to TSF.

We at TSF are happy to help you with any issues you may have. If you are knowledgeable in a certain area, why not help others with their problems? It is teamwork and community spirit that keeps Tech Support Forums running smoothly. You do not need to be a "techie" to help, indeed certain areas are decidedly not computer related. There is a general (non-techie) discussion area where you can pull up a chair and join the community in rousing debates, engaging discussions, mirthful jokes, and some rather fun games too.

Thank you webee7 for posting a solution. Yes, Web Easy has a host of bugs and other issues. Please start a new thread if you require assistance.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I recently downloaded a Web-coding program called Nvu which seem to do the job and doesn't cost like either of those solutions...

http://www.net2.com/nvu/

Here is the link for it, it will take some getting used to but seems to me to be like Dreamweaver and I cannot see any problems with it (apart from CSS is confusing but thats just me  )


----------

